# Luftblasen im AGB und im CPU Block



## joker5020 (3. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern meine erste Custom Wasserkühlung zusammengebaut. Dies hat auch sehr gut geklappt, allerdings habe ich extrem viele Luftblasen im Agb.

 Außerdem ist im CPU Kühler Rechts oben eine kleine Lücke.

Wie bekomme ich diese da raus? Das neigen des Systems habe ich schon probiert. Die Pumpe läuft auf 55%

Der Kreislauf besteht aus:

GPU: Phanteks Glacier g1080 EVGA FTW

CPU: Phanteks Glacier C350i

Pumpe/AGB: Ek-Xres 140 Revo D5 RGB PWM

Radiatoren:Alphacool  2x 360 nexxos ST 30mm+Nexxos ST 240  30mm

Kühlflüssigkeit: Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra ROT

Schlauch Tygon E3603 11/8mm


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2018)

1. AGB weiter auffüllen
2. Pumpe auf 100% stellen, PC gut festhalten und zur Seite neigen in 45°
3. Pumpe auf niedrige Drehzahl stellen, Luft im AGB sollte nun nach oben steigen können
4. 2&3 mehrmals wiederholen
5. warten, nach 2-3 Tagen sollte das meiste an Luft sich im Wasser -> im AGB gelöst haben


----------



## drstoecker (3. März 2018)

Normalerweise hilft schon hin und her kippen. Nach ner Zeit lässt sich das von alleine.


----------



## joker5020 (3. März 2018)

Danke für die Antworten!

Das AGB habe ich jetzt fast voll gemacht und den PC mehrfach hin und her geneigt. 

Es hat leider keine Veränderung gegeben, mal schauen ich lass den PC mal übernacht laufen und hoffe das die Luftblasen in 2-3Tagen verschwunden sind.


----------



## v3nom (3. März 2018)

kleine Ansammlungen lösen sich mit der Zeit, keine Panik! Pumpe auf 100% stellen hilft meistens solche Airpockets "mitzureißen".


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2018)

Drei Dinge...

1.) Don't Panic. 
2.) Pumpe voll aufdrehen
3.) 20, 30 Betriebsstunden laufen lassen (ruhig voll mit dem PC arbeiten/zocken).

In den meisten Fällen hat sich das problem dann erledigt.


----------



## joylancer (4. März 2018)

Hatte ich am Anfang auch. Trotz schwenken, kippen etc.
Temps waren aber in Ordnung. Also einfach beobachten. Nach 2-3 Tagen bei normaler Benutzung waren dann bei mir die letzten Lüftbläschen aus dem AGB und dem CPU-Kühler verschwunden.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

Irgendwie fehlt der beste und der der am meisten Wirkung zeigt, zumindest wenn man soft und keine Hard tubes benutzt. 
Auf dem einen Foto glaube ich aber das du soft tubes benutzt. 

Gehäuse wieder kippen, und am „IN“ Schlauch (sehr nah am cpu block“ den Schlauch Pumpen artig drücken. Jeh nach Schlauch Art sollte man nicht übertreiben um den Schlauch nicht zu beschädigen. Mach das paar mal dann siehst du wie die Blase verschwindet  mit geöffneten AGB 

die kleinen Bläschen verschwinden aber wirklich nach paar Stündchen. 

Hoffe hattest Spaß gehabt bei deiner ersten wakü.


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

Ja der Spaß war auf jedenfall da  

Ich habe die Pumpe jetzt seid ca. 21Uhr auf 100% laufen die Luftblasen im AGB werden schon deutlich weniger, sind aber immernoch einige(leider schwer einfangbar deshalb kein Bild)

Sollte ich das AGB eigentlich die ganze Zeit offen lassen?

Im CPU Block ist es auch deutlich weniger geworden


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

joker5020 schrieb:


> Sollte ich das AGB eigentlich die ganze Zeit offen lassen?



Geduld junger Padawan. Das kann Tage dauern 
AGB schließen! Muss nur offen zum befüllen sein. Danach ist das Volumen im Kreislauf+AGB eh (relativ) konstant.


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

So Luftblasen sind so gut wie weg danke nochmal für die Hilfe 

Neues Problem was mache ich falsch das meine GPU so warm wird?

In Rise of the Tomb Raider pendelt sie sich so bei 61Grad ein. Als WLP habe ich Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut benutzt.

Alle Lüfter laufen auf 60%(SIlent Wings 3 120mm),der kleine Slim Lüfter läuft auf 7V und die Pumpe läuft auf 100%

Die GPU läuft auf 1.031V und 2150mhz bzw. seid der neuen Wakü taktet sie sich etwas runter, ausgelesen mit dem Afterburner

Bei der CPU ist alles Ok unter 50Grad

Airflow ist: ein Lüfter pustet von hinten rein und alle anderen Lüfter an der Front,Im Deckel und auf dem Boden ziehen raus.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

Das schafft deine GTX stabil ? geile Karte! 

ich Schätze in dem GPU block befindet sich auch noch Luft, welchen block benutzt du ? 
wie hoch ist deine Wasser Temp. ?


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

Ja hat die keine Probleme mit  In einzelnen Spielen auch noch höher, aber damit kommt nicht jedes Spiel klar.

Wasser Temp kann ich leider nicht sagen habe nichts verbaut zum auslesen 

Block ist dieser hier:

Phanteks Glacier GTX 1080/1070 EVGA FTW GPU Block, schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (4. März 2018)

Schrauben nochmals nachgezogen?
Mußte ich 2wochen fast jeden Tag machen.
Ohne Wassertemperatur wird's schwer da eine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

Der GPU Takt ist für ne 1080 gut, aber nichts abgefahrenes 
Wie warm wird die GPU nu? Wenn die 50°C bei der GPU sind, dann passt auch die CPU Temp da dann das Wasser sehr wahrscheinlich super warm ist ~40°C.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Der GPU Takt ist für ne 1080 gut, aber nichts abgefahrenes
> Wie warm wird die GPU nu? Wenn die 50°C bei der GPU sind, dann passt auch die CPU Temp da dann das Wasser sehr wahrscheinlich super warm ist ~40°C.



Wirklich nicht ? find das schon sehr gut ^^ meine schafft gerade mal 2080/5500 Danach wird sie extrem instabil, hab wohl keine gute erwischt.

Meine bleibt bei Konstanten 50° im Gaming und wird mit einem Mora gekühlt finde 50° eigentlich sehr gut bei meiner letzten Wasser Temp. Messung die lag auch bei Konstanten 34°

Da der TE ein Block mit Plexi hat,muss er mal schasuen ob da sich Luftbläschen gebildet haben?


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

2000-2100MHz schaffen viele 1080er, bis 2150 gehen auch ein paar. Selten wird es drüber, 2150 ist aber schon nah an der Grenze. 
Die Luft sollte da mittlerweile raus sein.
Mal als Orientierung der GPU-Temp:
- mit Liquid Metal sind ein Delta von 6-7°C drin
- mit Kyronaut 10-15°C Delta, wobei 15°C imho schon viel sind


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

Ich habe die Schrauben mal nachgezogen nach Zehn Minuten Furmark mit OC liegt die Karte bei 57Grad
Und nach einer Tomb Raider Mssion bei 62Grad. Die CPU wird doch wärmer als ich gedacht habe zwischen 55-65 Grad.
Die CPU darf das auch die läuft mit 1,355 V auf 4,5Ghz

Raumtemperatur sind 27-28Grad


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (4. März 2018)

Da Stimmt auf jedenfalls was nicht  wärst du so nett und könntest ein Bild vom Aufbau hochladen ? mit Pfeilen wo das Wasser lang geht 

Im CPU/GPU schau Plexi. sieht man keine luftblasen ? der AGB "bewegt" sich ? hast du ein Durchfluss Sensor eingebaut ?


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

Nein Luftblasen sehe ich keine. Wenn ich die Schläuche anfasse merke ich den Durchfluss und das Wasser im AGB schaukelt auch leicht.

Einen Durchflussensor habe ich auch nicht.

Ich hoffe die Zeichnung hilft euch


----------



## v3nom (4. März 2018)

Kannst du den Luftstrom umdrehen? Alles rein und hinten raus?


----------



## joker5020 (4. März 2018)

Ich werd es morgen abend nach der Arbeit ausprobieren und mich dann nochmal melden.


----------



## joker5020 (5. März 2018)

So ich habe es jetzt so gut es ging versucht den Luftstrom zu drehen leider hat es na ja geht so geklappt.

 Der vordere Radi Pustet raus der untere auch, der obere Pustet jetzt rein genau wie der Lüfter am Heck. Ich habe es allerdings geschafft den Slim Lüfter nach unten zu setzen und noch einen Silent Wing3 auf den oberen Radi zu setzen.

Temps nach 10Minuten rumgerenne und gehopse mit Lara 52Grad GPU.

Unter die 50 würde ich nur mit Flüssigmetall kommen oder?


----------



## v3nom (6. März 2018)

Ach du hast 3 Radiatoren... puh. Alle rein klappt nicht? 52°C GPU sind halt recht hoch, da müsste man genau wissen wie warm dein Wasser ist. Hast du kein Thermometer mit dem kurz nachmessen kannst im AGB?
Primär ist die Wassertemperatur für die Komponententemperatur verantwortlich. Mit Flüssigmetal wird halt das Delta zwischen Wasser und GPU geringer, ja.


----------



## Brutus7284 (6. März 2018)

Hi, Radiator Deckel und Radiator Front pusten raus, Lüfter Heck und Unten rein. Idle CPU 26°, GPU 26° und unter Last CPU 54°, GPU 45°. Da stimmt etwas nicht.

MfG Brutus7284




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joker5020 (6. März 2018)

Es würde halt nur gehen wenn ich die Lüfter so wie sie jetzt sind um180Grad drehe, anderes würde ich das bei dem Front und unterem Radiator nicht schaffen


----------



## joker5020 (9. März 2018)

So ich bin mal dazu gekommen und habe die Lüfter vorne am Radi gedreht so das jetzt alle Reinpusten außer der Radi auf dem boden und der Hecklüfter bin jetzt nach 2 Benchmarktest in Rise of the Tomb Raider bei 49Grad.

Werde wohl beim nächsten mal wenn ich was an der Grafikkarte mache Flüssigmetal draufschmieren und einmal mit Nagelack drumherumgehen...


----------

